# Getting back after shoulder surgery



## navyvetcv60 (Mar 2, 2008)

Need some help here. Had shoulder surgery on 12 Feb, arthroscopic, had to make 6 incisions, torn rotor cuff, bone spurs and just generally messy.
My Sifu wants me to start tai chi as soon as i can lift my arm to help the healing process ( and i absolutely believe it will help ) but my physical therapist doesn't want me to do anything but the exercises he gives me to do for at least another 8 weeks. What do i do ? Y'all's opinions needed!!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well is your Sifu a Therapist or Doctor if not I would tend to lesson to them and explan to your Sifu what the Doc has order you to do.


----------



## kosho (Mar 2, 2008)

I had my left shoulder done. I started training before my DR. and PT said to. I then needed a second surgery on the same shoulder. Please wait and lisen to your PT. I did the second time and I am great now. full use of it...
thats my 2 cents

Kosho


----------



## Lisa (Mar 2, 2008)

I think your Sifu believes he can help you and perhaps he can but is it really worth the risk?  You are risking causing further injury.  From what you describe as a "messy" shoulder, I wouldn't tempt fate and do too much too soon.  Another injury could put you out permanently from MA as well as your real life obligations.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 2, 2008)

I echo what Lisa said - I'm sure he believes he can help you - and perhaps it may ... but it really is in your best interest to wait and do as your PT says.

My teacher didn't like the numbers I presented to him when I had my ACL reconstructed.  My goal was to have the sturdiest, most close-to-original-condition as possible.  My surgeon and PT asked me if I was willing to double my recovery time to do it - I said absolutely.  And I'm not sorry I did. It delayed my test dates, I had to work harder, faster and probably still did some harm to my body in other ways, but my knee is good.

Listen to your therapist. Take your time. Shoulders are hard to heal and they take a lot of time.

:asian:


----------

